# Combien vaut mon Power Mac G4 ?



## Benka35 (10 Octobre 2007)

Salut

Je me demande combien vaut mon Power G4/400MHz M5183 256Mo de RAM, 20Go DD ?


----------



## MamaCass (10 Octobre 2007)

Salut,

Tu peux avoir une estimation sur ce site : http://www.mac2sell.net/

Par contre, je trouve que les prix r&#233;sultants sont un peu bas.



Edit : je me suis amus&#233; un peu et pour ton mac ca donne &#231;a :

*Votre machine est un *

Power Macintosh  G4 400 MHz 256/20 Go/CD-ROM
*Sa Cote Mac2Sell est de : *

*150 &#8364; TTC*


:sick: :sick:


----------



## Benka35 (10 Octobre 2007)

Sérieux??!! Je pensais que ça vallait carrément moins.

Mais je trouve un acheteur à ce prix là : je le vend illico!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Octobre 2007)

150&#8364; c'est hors de prix !


----------



## Benka35 (11 Octobre 2007)

Bah &#224; quel prix faut il le vendre pour qu'il parte en 1 semaine?


----------



## Vivid (11 Octobre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> 150 c'est hors de prix !



c'est quoi ton lien supermoquette? dans 1077 jours


----------



## indesign (11 Octobre 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> c'est quoi ton lien supermoquette? dans 1077 jours



il a raison a 150 euro c'est trop cher


----------



## robdumchap (16 Octobre 2007)

<<Salut

Je me demande combien vaut mon Power G4/400MHz M5183 256Mo de RAM, 20Go DD ?>>

 Il ne vaut rien tu peu me le donner ! 



Bon ! La dose de flood admissible pour ce fil &#233;tant largement atteinte, on peut fermer, je pense. Attention les doigts !


----------

